# Dr Michael Moseley



## zuludog (Nov 29, 2019)

I have several books about diabetes, including - 

Reverse Your Diabetes & Reverse Your Diabetes Diet by Dr David Cavan
The Blood Sugar Solution by Dr Mark Hyman
Mediterranean Cooking For Diabetics by Robin Ellis

I've seen a few references to Dr Michael Moseley on this forum, so I wondered if his books are worth getting, or are they just more of the same?

A browse through Amazon shows that he's published a few books, is there any one in particular that's recommended?

On the other hand, I've always found that 'Used - Very Good/Good' from Amazon are usually in good condition and value for money
His used books are available very cheaply, so perhaps I could get them anyway


----------



## Sally W (Nov 30, 2019)

I met Michael Mosley yesterday & he is lovely. His books are absolutely brilliant.

My favourite is the Fast 800 recipe book with chicken tikka masala, garlic cheese stuffed mushrooms; lamb saag: they are easy and delicious recipes. I also like the Clever Gut Diet recipe book and Blood Sugar one too.

What he taught me is that healthy food doesn’t have to be boring. His aubergine lasagne I now prefer to a regular pasta lasagne (even though I don’t have the lasagne sheets now.)


----------



## zuludog (Dec 1, 2019)

Thankyou Sally. I'll probably order a couple of his books


----------



## Ditto (Dec 2, 2019)

I could send you a couple if you want to give them a whirl. Got them for pennies in the charity shops.


----------

